# Radio Antenna ?????



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Is the radio antenna on the rear of the roof supposed to be sort of loose from the base it attaches to? Mine is a bit sloppy and not sure if this is normal.

The base itself that actually attaches to the car's roof is solid. The actual antenna part is specifically what I am talking about. This is loose.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't say ours is loose at all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The antenna screws into the base. Sounds to me like it just needs to be tightened. Standard righty-tighty screw base.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I just removed the antenna part. Yea sometimes my radio gets a little shoddy but not too bad at all.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> The antenna screws into the base. Sounds to me like it just needs to be tightened. Standard righty-tighty screw base.


I did try to tighten it...I'm not friggin stupid. But, when I read your post I decided to prove you wrong and go and try to turn it again to tighten it. Know what? It worked. It's tight again.

Apparently I'm not that bright. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> Apparently I'm not that bright.


It happens to the best of us.

It's Friday, the car's fixed, enjoy.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

MOTO13 said:


> I did try to tighten it...I'm not friggin stupid. But, when I read your post I decided to prove you wrong and go and try to turn it again to tighten it. Know what? It worked. It's tight again.


Might want to check it after some miles. If the threads a a loose fit, vibration may loosen it up again. If so, you might want to try a wee bit of blue thread lock on it to keep it secure between trips through the car wash (if you do that sort of thing).


----------



## Jaggerz (Feb 20, 2016)

I didn't realize until too late that my Cruze did not come with the antenna screwed in. I haven't gotten around to replacing it or even pricing a replacement. Definitely make sure you guys keep it screwed in or you'll end up with a lost one like me!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The stock antenna has little plastic tabs on the bottom that keep it from coming loose. Once it is tight, it shouldn't come loose again. I replaced mine with a stubby antenna. Looks much better. I also tried the VG shark fin, but I hated it. Looks like a big blob on the top of the car, not a shark fin.


----------

